# collinite 476 or 915



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i know there have been many thread on this and have read them and re-read them to decide which one would be the one for me but i keep hitting :wall: 

first choice would be to go for colly 915 as it is reccomended for darker colour cars as it helps brings out the shine/wetness. but reading the review on CYC that it is difficult to buff off and can leave wax holograms. also that it can be hard to apply out of the tin

then i look at the 476, although most people who have commented have said this is for the lighter coloured cars and easier to buff off. but compared to the 915 it is cheaper but you do get less in the pot. so i dont know how this would fair on my dark green focus?

although i have read Dave KG's comments as he says it is hard to distinguish between them 2 and would opt for the 476, something in my head draws me to the 915, maybe because its for darker colour cars. but then again i have seen pics in the showroom where people have used 476 on darker colour cars and have got excellent results :wall: 

but i keep going round in circles, as i want to by a wax which will last me a very long time and busy with work i dont get chance to clean car to often. also i want one where it can be applied easily and can be easily buffed off as well (not asking much :lol

please help


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Try 845, very underrated product


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

is that a paste wax or a liquid?


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

mistryn said:


> i know there have been many thread on this and have read them and re-read them to decide which one would be the one for me but i keep hitting :wall:
> 
> first choice would be to go for colly 915 as it is reccomended for darker colour cars as it helps brings out the shine/wetness. but reading the review on CYC that it is difficult to buff off and can leave wax holograms. also that it can be hard to apply out of the tin
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Collly 845? I'm using this at the minute. comes as a paste so is really easy to apply either by hand or by machine. I usually give the cars I work on a couple of coats of 845 and it seems like a good comprimise between longevity and looks. So far, I have tried it on a metallic grey Toyota, my Red Honda Accord and my Wifes metallic green Mondeo, all with excellent results. Heres some pics of the Ford green with 845.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

still_learning said:


> Try 845, very underrated product


Totally agree although after a few weeks the shine it gives goes dramatically but the durability is still there, suppose you can't get everything in life.


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

paste

its v v easy to apply unlike the wax which can be hard to remove.

i use it on my alloys mostly


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

that is lookingf great, i hadnt thought of the 845 but this is something i will look into 

what do you reckon the durability is like in terms of weeks?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

chrisATR said:


> Have you tried the Collly 845? I'm using this at the minute. *comes as a paste* so is really easy to apply either by hand or by machine.


 You mean liquid? 845 is a liquid.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

is this the right one? because this one looks like it comes in liquid form?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-no-845-insulator-wax/prod_208.html


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

yep, its like a thick custard


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i was hoping to try a paste form because im using liquid (megs step 3 and DW Wet wet wax) and i always end up applying it to thick and wasting the product?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Beware, if you're planning to use a glaze first, 845 will remove it. I read that on Autopia. There's a thread on Autopia about how Collinite will give contradictory info out, regarding the differences between 845/476/915. No wonder there's so much confusion.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

im planning to use CG wet mirror finish before applying the wax so will that effect the choice?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

IMHO, between the two paste waxes, it is very hard to tell any difference between the two - on dark or light colours. 

I would personally opt for 476S, because in 18oz tub, you get ore for your money, and I also find the durability of the 476S to be slightly better than the 915 for some reason - just my excperiences of it, but at the end of the day both are highly durable!

Regarding the wax hologram from 915 - not something I've had a problems with and it seems to buff off very easily, but you've got to keep the layers thin otherwise (as with all waxes) it will be a pest to remove and it will more likely smear and leave the hologram effects that are being mentioned.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thank you to all who have given thier views esp Dave:thumb: 

regard to to the 845, just because its in liquid form im going to give it a miss, as from the reviews it is very underrated, which gives an excellent finish. but i want to step away from liquid wax and try paste

im going to go for the 476 and will be placing an order for this later on tonight. for the reason because you get more wax for your money:thumb: 
this should last me ages :thumb:


----------

